# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > برنامه نویسی مرتبط با شبکه و وب در VB6 >  برنامه چت با کنترل وینسوک winsock

## alihassanabadi

برنامه چت با کنترل وینسوک winsock حتما" دانلود کنید
سلام به بچه های گل برنامه نویس 
فکر نکنم کسی دیده باشه من توی بخش ویژوال بیسیک 6 تاپیک زده باشم 
من حدود سه سال میشه که با وی بی خداحافظی کردم وفکر نکنم چیزی از اون یادم مونده باشه ولی یه دفه یاد ویژوال افتادم گفتم یه سری به برنامه هایی که نوشتم بزنم
یه برنامه چت(کلاینت-سرور چت) نوشتم که اونو براتون اینجا میزارم 
در این برنامه از کنترل وینسوک استفاده شده من این برنامه رو تستش کردم وکاملا درست کار میکنه البته برنامه شاخی نیست ولی شاید بعضی از مشکلات دوستان رو برطرف کنه نمونه کارهایی که میتوان با کنترل وینسوک انجام داد
Client-Server chatMail client
Mail ServerGame Network
Proxy Server
Port Scanner
و....
در این برنامه یکی از سیستم ها باید به عنوان سرور باشه یعنی option سرور رو میزنه وبعدش دکمه listen و منتظر درخواست اتصال از طرف کلاینت میمونه 
سیستم دیگه که میخواد به عنوان کلاینت محسوب بشه option کلاینت رو میزنه وسپس ip سیستم سرور رو درون txtip مینویسه ودکمه connect رو میزنه بعد از وصل شدن تکست مربوط به ارسال متن فعال میشه
توجه کنید که ip باید فرمتش درست باشه یعنی به این شکل
136.125.148.123
دیگه بقیشو میزارم به عهده خودتون
امیدوارم که به کارتون بیاد
با تشکر 

*سعادت دیگران بخش مهمی از خوشبختی ماست.*

----------


## محسن شامحمدی

دستت درد نکنه من از پروژه نون کار با شبکه رو یاد گرفتم
اگر ممکنه ارسال فایل رو هم در شیکه یاد بدید

----------


## publisher

چرا وقتی دوتا یوز باهم وصل میشن نفر سومی نمی تونه وصل بشه اگه بشه می خواهم بزرگ ترش کنم میشه راهنمایی کنی

----------


## محسن شامحمدی

به خاطر اینکه پورتی که سرور داره بهش گوش می ده مشغوله

دوستان عزیز 
من با شبکه فایل می فرستم ولی مشکلم اینه که وقتی فایل توی سرور دریافت می شه هنگام ذخیره سازی 4 بایت اول فایل زائد هستش 
نمی دونم این 4 بایت از کجا می یاد
سورسش رو هم می ذارم هم واسه استفاده و یادگیری عزیزان برای ارسال فایل از طریق شبکه و هم اینکه دوستانی که می دونن اون 4 بایت زائد از کجا می یاد اگه می شه راهنمایی کنند.
خیلی ممنون

----------


## محسن شامحمدی

دوستان ممنون مشکلم حل شد.
برای ذخیره کردن فایل توی سرور فقط نوع ذخیرشو عوض کردم و با کد زیر
open file for output as 1
print #1,s
 کد ذخیره رو که اینطوری کردم  برنامم درست شد.
حالا سورس این برنامه کاملو می ذارم که هم می تونه پیام بفرسته هم می تونه فایل بفرسته اونم با خود وینسوک که خیلی آسونه.

----------


## ameri110

برای این که بتونید از نفر سوم استفاده کنید میتونید از چند تا وینسوک استفاده کنید با پرت ها متفاوت
مثلا
127.0.0.1
127.0.0.2
127.0.0.3
127.0.0.4
127.0.0.5
.
.
.

----------

